# RIP my poor little Precious



## Karen-H (May 27, 2010)

My female electric blue gecko (Precious) was found floating in the water of the tank when we came home from work today. We only had her for 6 weeks but feel gutted. Poor Gonzo our male, seems to be looking for her


----------



## ferretgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

sorry for your loss, and that of gonzo


----------



## Yemen (Jul 23, 2012)

Karen-H said:


> My female electric blue gecko (Precious) was found floating in the water of the tank when we came home from work today. We only had her for 6 weeks but feel gutted. Poor Gonzo our male, seems to be looking for her


R.I.p:halo:


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

hope you are okay. sorry to hear RIP buddy. and all the best to gonzo, he will be okay


----------

